# Red Hot Redfish!!



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

nice pics!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look like classic conditions…tight work!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

nice report


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Man you are killing it down there! Nice!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys fishing had been really good!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Enjoyed the pics and report. Are you driving to the park or coming across from the Keys?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hellsbay I mix it up a bit. Change up the scenery haha

Tidesright


----------

